# Frustrations with Rotator Cuff injury from a fall



## Oh-my-tush-a (Dec 7, 2010)

I endo-ed on my mt bike 8 weeks ago and hurt my subscapular rotator cuff. The MD said it usually takes 6-8 weeks to heal. But my pain got worse and I just had a cortisone injection. I am hoping it works. I have been getting PT for it, but its frustrating how long its taking to heal. I have been road biking, but no mountain biking or XC skiing. I am afraid that crashing on it will worsen things. My first race is on April 9th- luckily its not very technical. Anyone else had to deal with this injury??:cryin:


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

I've had a few of those. It's very hard to not re-injure. It could take a few years actually but eventually it will likely heal if you can stop falling down. Easier said than done if you ride hard.  There are specific exercises to do to strengthen the muscles but I have found that just makes it worse unless you are pain free when you do them. The only things that seem to help are daily hard physical work that doesn't injure and time off. After a long hard winter and a very wet spring and the longest time off the bike for 30 years this summer was pain free for the first time in about 10 years, until I damaged another part of my shoulder about 6 weeks ago. Most riding actually doesn't hurt but sleeping sure does. Shoulders suck. All my carpenter friends have bad shoulders.


----------



## c-lo (Jun 12, 2006)

sounds silly....but have you seen a shoulder specialist or does the PT you are seeing specialize in shoulders or sports related injuries? All PT's are not equal.

I'm in the health & fitness industry and all too often I've worked with people who are seeing or have seen a PT for something like this and the rehab and exercises they are doing are not even close to aggressive enough OR at times even correct. 

there are so many muscles/tendons/ligaments in the shoulder which makes it a tough injury to recover from, but it can be done. I'd say if you aren't seeing any real progression in rehab that you find another PT. 

And the cortisone shot is temporary. Consider it a band aid. you might feel some relief and find you can do things with your shoulder that you couldn't do the week before the shot, but over time the shot will wear off and your shoulder will feel like ***** again. don't rely on them.


----------



## Narco (Jul 7, 2010)

i endo-ed back in june and ended up with a level 4 AC joint separated shoulder and a ride to the hospital in an ambulance. worst pain ive ever had in my life. surgery was 2 weeks later. a plate and 4 screws. PT said wait 3 months. fortunately my doc was a realist and knew i wouldnt wait that long. he ok'd me to do some easy ride 6 weeks after.

just take it easy. id go for rides but i wouldnt race. if you crash youre effed. and it might be your luck some a-hole crashes in to you and takes you down. you might get set back big time if that happens. rest is key. im just back to about 80% and it's been 7 months/2 surgeries for me. good luck with it!


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

I tore the s#!t out of my supraspinatus and infraspinatus muscles after doing my best impression of Super Man, and landing on my r. shoulder about 8 ft. away from my bike.
Hate to tell you, but it took me a long friggin' time, and a LOT of PT to recover. Actually, the cookie cutter PT factory I was going to wasn't cutting it, but I finally found a body worker who worked it outta me...took about 6 months. Now, if I can find someone to help with this friggin hamstring tendonitis....


----------

